# ¿Cómo de lejos está Madrid de Barcelona?



## Pirulo1234

Hola a todos,

*¿Cómo de lejos está Madrid de Barcelona?


How far is it from Madrid to Barcelona?
How far is Madrid from Barcelona?*

Son las dos oraciones correctas?


Gracias


----------



## gengo

Yes, both correct, both sound natural.


----------



## Pirulo1234

gengo said:


> Yes, both correct, both sound natural.



Gracias. 

_Nota de moderadora
Una pregunta por hilo, gracias.
Bevj_


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

En el español de España, empezar las preguntas por '¿Cómo de...?' no suena bien... 

Este giro es típico del español mexicano. En España sería más bien;

'¿A qué distancia está Madrid de Barcelona?'


----------



## Dymn

Pues a mí "_¿cómo de..._" me parece irreprochable y totalmente natural en el castellano de España. Está claro que siempre se puede reformular la frase, pero no le veo ningún problema.



Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Este giro es típico del español mexicano.


Diría que es más bien al revés. La estructura americana que sí suena rara en España es el "_¿qué tan..._". Mira este hilo.


----------



## Ferrol

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> En el español de España, empezar las preguntas por '¿Cómo de...?' no suena bien...
> 
> Este giro es típico del español mexicano. En España sería más bien;
> 
> '¿A qué distancia está Madrid de Barcelona?'


Completamente de acuerdo. Por donde vivo ¿Como de lejos...? no se dice


----------



## Rocko!

Ese "¿cómo de lejos?" me suena curioso. En mi zona no se dice aunque no puedo hablar sobre otras zonas de México pues no las conozco todas. No digo que sea colombiano pero me suena a colombiano por el "¿cómo así"? que ellos tienen.


----------



## jmx

Ferrol said:


> Completamente de acuerdo. Por donde vivo ¿Como de lejos...? no se dice


¿Y qué se dice entonces?


----------



## Ferrol

Lo dijo Cerros


----------



## pollohispanizado

En inglés, ambas que se plantearon en el post inicial están bien.



Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Este giro es típico del español mexicano.


Ése sería más bien "¿Qué tan lejos está Madrid de Barcelona?"


Qué tal les parece: "¿Cuán lejos queda Madrid de Barcelona?"


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Uhmmm... No.

El '¡Cuán...!' se usa en las exclamativas - no en las interrogativas. ¡Pero es híper-súper-extra antiguo! Resulta una expresión muy literaria...

No creo que se use ya en la lengua hablada, (más que en reducidísimos casos, quizás...). 

Sí se usa algo por escrito. En literatura o poesía sí te la encontrarías.


----------



## Ferrol

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Uhmmm... No.
> 
> El '¡Cuán...!' se usa en las exclamativas - no en las interrogativas. ¡Pero es híper-súper-extra antiguo! Resulta una expresión muy literaria...
> 
> No creo que se use ya en la lengua hablada, (más que en reducidísimos casos, quizás...). Sí se usa algo por escrito. En literatura o poesía sí te la encontrarías.


 De acuerdo una vez más


----------



## pollohispanizado

No digo que se use de manera corriente, pero discrepo de que no es interrogativo. Cito del DPD:

*cuán*. Adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo tónico, apócope de _cuánto_ (→ cuánto, 3), que debe escribirse con tilde, a diferencia del adverbio relativo _cuan_ (→ cuan). (...) Aunque no es frecuente, _cuán_ puede aparecer también en enunciados interrogativos: _«¿Cuán legítimo es considerado un Estado por sus “ciudadanos”?»_ (PzBrignoli _Centroamérica_ [C. Rica 1985]); _«¿Cuán lejos se puede llevar, sin que desaparezca del todo el referente figurativo?»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 18.10.96).


----------



## Ferrol

pollohispanizado said:


> No digo que se use de manera corriente, pero discrepo de que no es interrogativo. Cito del DPD:
> 
> *cuán*. Adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo tónico, apócope de _cuánto_ (→ cuánto, 3), que debe escribirse con tilde, a diferencia del adverbio relativo _cuan_ (→ cuan). (...) Aunque no es frecuente, _cuán_ puede aparecer también en enunciados interrogativos: _«¿Cuán legítimo es considerado un Estado por sus “ciudadanos”?»_ (PzBrignoli _Centroamérica_ [C. Rica 1985]); _«¿Cuán lejos se puede llevar, sin que desaparezca del todo el referente figurativo?»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 18.10.96).


Como dice Cerros :  "en reducidísimos casos", y muy raramente en el lenguaje hablado por donde vivo


----------



## pollohispanizado

En reducidísimos casos dijo, y también "no en las interrogativas".


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

pollohispanizado said:


> No digo que se use de manera corriente, pero discrepo de que no es interrogativo. Cito del DPD:
> 
> *cuán*. Adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo tónico, apócope de _cuánto_ (→ cuánto, 3). (...) Aunque no es frecuente, _cuán_ puede aparecer también en enunciados interrogativos:


De acuerdo con la matización; se usa también en las interrogativas. Pero poquísimo.

Fíjate en lo que dice el DLE (que no menciona siquiera ese uso, y se limita a las exclamativas);


*(*) DLE
- Cuánto*

12. *adv*. *excl*. Pondera el grado o la intensidad en la que se da una propiedad o cualidad.
U. antepuesto a adjetivos y adverbios.
- ¡Cuán rápidamente caminan las malas nuevas!


Por cierto, que ese uso creo que es más frecuente en hispanoamérica (igual que la expresión del OP, de '¿Cómo de...?'). Así que, a ti puede parecerte más común de lo que estamos señalando nosotros, precisamente por eso.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Creo que es por eso.

Ya que se usa mucho (casi exlusivamente en América Septentrioal) el "¿qué tan...?" no es muy diferente cambiarlo por "¿cuán...?" en situaciones más formales.


----------



## Ferrol

A veces se dice humorísticamente, cuando unas personas están haciendo mucho ruido hablando o riendo “cuan gritan esos malditos” , del conocido párrafo de Don Juan Tenorio de José Zorrilla

Cuál gritan esos malditos! ¡Pero mal rayo me parta si en concluyendo la carta no pagan caros sus gritos!


----------



## jmx

Ferrol said:


> Lo dijo Cerros


Sí, "a qué distancia", reformulando la frase, pero no es esa la cuestión. Debe haber por tu zona alguna manera de indagar la gradación de cualquier adjetivo o adverbio. En distintas variantes del español se puede decir:

¿Cómo de grande es?
¿Cuán grande es?
¿Cuánto de grande es?
¿Qué tan grande es?

Lo que te pregunto es cuál usarías tú.


----------



## Ferrol

jmx said:


> Sí, "a qué distancia", reformulando la frase, pero no es esa la cuestión. Debe haber por tu zona alguna manera de indagar la gradación de cualquier adjetivo o adverbio. En distintas variantes del español se puede decir:
> 
> ¿Cómo de grande es?
> ¿Cuán grande es?
> ¿Cuánto de grande es?
> ¿Qué tan grande es?
> 
> Lo que te pregunto es cuál usarías tú.



Ninguna suena bien por aquí

En todo caso : “ ¿Cómo  es de grande?
O “ ¿Hasta que punto es grande?”


----------



## Agró

Aquí, en las afueras de Bilbao, 
*¿Cómo de lejos está Madrid de Barcelona?*
es lo que más se oye, y a nadie le parece raro.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

jmx said:


> ¿Cómo de grande es?
> ¿Cuán grande es?
> ¿Cuánto de grande es?
> ¿Qué tan grande es?
> 
> Lo que te pregunto es cuál usarías tú.



'¿Es muy grande...?'
'¿Cómo es de grande...?'

'¿Qué tamaño / volumen / peso tiene...?'
'¿Cuánto es/tiene de peso / peso tiene...?'


Fíjate en que las dos últimas usan nombres, no adjetivos - son las equivalentes, con 'tamaño' (o 'peso'), a la que había dicho yo antes, con la distancia.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Agró said:


> Aquí, en las afueras de Bilbao,
> *¿Cómo de lejos está Madrid de Barcelona?*
> es lo que más se oye, y a nadie le parece raro.


A mí tampoco me parece raro ( Gipuzkoa), ni le veo nada malo a "¿Cómo de grande es?"


----------



## Rocko!

pollohispanizado said:


> el "¿qué tan...?" no es muy diferente cambiarlo por "¿cuán...?" en situaciones más formales.


Sí, cambiarlo no genera ningún problema de comprensión de aquellas frases en donde se haga, pero el asunto es que ese "cuán" no se usa para nada en la actualidad, salvo cuando alguien quiere usarlo para causar un efecto de "gran pensamiento o reflexión" en cartas o discursos cuyos temas son los grandes problemas de la humanidad o de un país, donde ese "cuán" tiene la función de que el texto suene como los de los siglos de oro de la literatura o las redacciones históricas de constituciones, leyes, pensamientos filosóficos, grandes personajes del pasado, etc.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Claro, @Rocko!. "¿Qué tan...?" es la interrogativa cuantitativa _par excellence_ y correctísima en México y otros países, por más que les cague a quienes no les forma parte de su léxico.


----------



## Rocko!

pollohispanizado said:


> ¿Qué tan...?" es la interrogativa cuantitativa _par excellence_


De acuerdo con lo que puede leerse en libros bastante antiguos, los españoles usaban "Que tan lejos" como afirmación, es decir, para asegurar que una ubicación estaba muy alejada de otra ubicación, no para preguntarlo.
No sé por qué en México lo convertimos en pregunta pero no parece nada descabellado tomando en cuenta que ya existía la forma afirmativa.
Entonces tu idea de que "que tan..." es una expresión cuantitativa, tiene sentido.
Digamos que el español europeo evolucionó por un lado y el americano por otro, y creo que en los siguientes siglos volverán a acercarse, cada vez más y más, para seguir evolucionando pero juntos.


----------



## gengo

pollohispanizado said:


> Claro,Rocko!. "¿Qué tan...?" es la interrogativa cuantitativa _par excellence_ y correctísima en México y otros países, por más que les cague a quienes no les forma parte de su léxico.



Indeed.  I'm only learning today that it isn't considered normal everywhere.  My Spanish was learned primarily in Mexico, and that is how I was taught to express the idea of "how {adjective} is...?" (among other ways).


----------



## pollohispanizado

Rocko! said:


> No sé por qué en México lo convertimos en pregunta pero no parece nada descabellado tomando en cuenta que ya existía la forma afirmativa.
> Entonces tu idea de que "que tan..." es una expresión cuantitativa, tiene sentido.
> Digamos que el español europeo evolucionó por un lado y el americano por otro, y creo que en los siguientes siglos volverán a acercarse, cada vez más y más, para seguir evolucionando pero juntos.


El español que se considera "normativo" es el resultado del desarrollo del idioma en Europa, pero ése fue contemporaneo al desarrollo del español americano (por lo menos de 1492 en adelante), y eso se olvida muchas veces. Hay mucha historia detrás de cómo se habla en ambos lados del charco, y muchas cosas que se ven mal ahora del habla americano por los europeos fueron en primero locuciones ibéricas que luego se volvieron arcaicas allí.

Pero bueno, no digo nada que no nos conste a todos.


----------



## franzjekill

En mi zona lo más común es mencionar la palabra distancia: ¿A qué distancia está Madrid de Barcelona? Y aunque puede ser contestado con tiempo o con distancia: _*¿A cuánto está Madrid de Barcelona?*_ Con artículos determinados la respuesta sería: a tres puntos, jo.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Sí, esa me parece muy buena.

Es la expresión típica en España, en un tono un poco más coloquial que la de '¿A qué distancia...?'.


----------



## Marsianitoh

franzjekill said:


> En mi zona lo más común es mencionar la palabra distancia: ¿A qué distancia está Madrid de Barcelona? Y aunque puede ser contestado con tiempo o con distancia: _*¿A cuánto está Madrid de Barcelona?*_ Con artículos determinados la respuesta sería: a tres puntos, jo.


Ambas muy comunes por aquí también.


----------



## elprofe

Por mi zona, cualquiera de estas suena natural
·_ ¿Cómo de lejos está Madrid de Barcelona?
· ¿A qué distancia está Madrid de Barcelona?
· ¿A cuánto está Madrid de Barcelona? _(la respuesta sería "_a x horas_" probablemente)
_· ¿Cuánto hay de Madrid a Barcelona?_

Cosas que no sonarían natural
_· ¿Cuán lejos está Madrid de Barcelona?
· ¿Qué tan lejos está Madrid de Barcelona?_

Si es una pregunta para un examen, lo normal sería poner algo como:
_· ¿Cuál es la distancia entre Madrid y Barcelona?_


----------

